# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Гуны и грех.

## Arseniy

Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте Патита Павана Прабху! Спасибо Вам за вашу проповедь. Может быть уже был такой вопрос...А вопрос такой- Выйти из под влияния трёх гун материальной природы -  это означает что человек становиться безгрешным?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Несомненно человек перестает совершать грехи, когда выходит за пределы влияния гун. Он не просто больше не видит в этом ни какого смысла, ему этого реально не хочется. Он не терпит свои греховные желания, он не страдает от невозможности их выполнить, он не мечтает о них и даже не вспоминает. А если и вспоминает, то "скривившись сплёвывает", пытаясь сразу же избавиться от этого осквернения. Конечно же такого человека можно считать безгрешным и искать с ним общения, дабы зарядиться этим безгрешным состоянием сознания.

----------

